# New Airman Special II



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

The new 42mm Airman Special II has been announced! Limited edition of 100 pieces.

It is clearly based on the Airman 2000 so no bezel lock, however it has a sapphire crystal and the bracelet has the more secure diver style clasp. The dial and hand combination looks superb and with the 12 on top for Dennis!

Nice one Glycine and a fitting goodbye to the Airman 2000!

The comments from Ms. Katherina Brechbühler shows real dedication to her loyal customer base and long may it continue:

_*"We feel we have an obligation to these aficionados and we've developed the AIRMAN Special II just for them," says Katherina Brechbühler, CEO of Glycine Watch. The model with pure 24-hour display and two time zones has a diameter of 42 millimetres, a modest size by Glycine standards.*_

Press Release here:

http://www.glycine-watch.ch/uploadfiles/EN_10012Y.pdf

Other links:

http://www.glycine-watch.ch/e/collection/detail.e.jsp?ID_Group=100000&ID_Display=10002K#

http://www.glycine-watch.ch/e/news/novelties.e.jsp

http://www.glycine-watch.ch/e/news/news.e.jsp


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, I dig the 12 on top.
Would have liked to see a bezel locking crown, but more for sentimental/styling reasons than for function (I wore a 2000 for years without ever having the bezel accidentally turn).
I wonder if the crystal is domed or flat (the last special was domed).
I left a message for Werner that I'll most likely be getting one of these (he's on vacation).
Too bad they're only making 100!


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

I have e-mailed my AD to request he order one for me - I've been waiting for this one and it hasn't disappointed - it's a lovely looking piece and with the larger diameter and magnifying date window a much more practical Airman - I love the 12 on top but as both John and Dennis say - would have liked the lockable bezel. One of those 100 has my name on it! Hope they're not too expensive! I did my first trip as Captain today however - so a good reason for a nice new Airman!


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice watch!!!

Agree with previous posters that the locking crown is more of a decoration. Will check with my AD for pricing.

BTW: 


whifferdill said:


> I did my first trip as Captain today however - so a good reason for a nice new Airman!


Congrats to your promotion! :-!
Good reason for a new watch, indeed. ;-)

Pictures of your new badge/wing/cap?

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Really nice Airman, it´s almost what i expected. It´s a pity they just make 100 units since it´s out of my budget right now... i hope they launch a non limited one soon with same specs.


----------



## John Alden (Jan 26, 2007)

For what it's worth, I just did a quick internet scan and saw that the Hour Glass has this on its website with a suggested "Guide Price" of about CHF 2000 (Swiss Francs) which is approx. $1836 USD. I too would have liked the decorative bezel lock but at least the classic hands have been incorporated on this model. I'm sure Werner's vm box will be loaded when he gets back.

http://www.hour-hand.com/index.php/2008/01/28/glycine_airman_special_ii_limited_editio


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

whifferdill said:


> I have e-mailed my AD to request he order one for me - I've been waiting for this one and it hasn't disappointed - it's a lovely looking piece and with the larger diameter and magnifying date window a much more practical Airman - I love the 12 on top but as both John and Dennis say - would have liked the lockable bezel. One of those 100 has my name on it! Hope they're not too expensive! I did my first trip as Captain today however - so a good reason for a nice new Airman!


Congrats bud!
Make sure that Copilot has the cargo loaded, CG calcs, and flight plan all ready for you ;-)


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

John Alden said:


> For what it's worth, I just did a quick internet scan and saw that the Hour Glass has this on its website with a suggested "Guide Price" of about CHF 2000 (Swiss Francs) which is approx. $1836 USD. I too would have liked the decorative bezel lock but at least the classic hands have been incorporated on this model. I'm sure Werner's vm box will be loaded when he gets back.
> 
> http://www.hour-hand.com/index.php/2008/01/28/glycine_airman_special_ii_limited_editio


That ties in with what I heard today "about £1100" in the UK including VAT :think:


----------



## uktrailmonster (Nov 18, 2007)

That would have been a tough choice between this and the Airman 18! I think I slightly prefer this one with the larger diameter and magnified date window. Except it looks like there's no 12hr/GMT option?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

uktrailmonster said:


> .... Except it looks like there's no 12hr/GMT option?


Correct it only comes as a true-24


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

whifferdill said:


> I have e-mailed my AD to request he order one for me - I've been waiting for this one and it hasn't disappointed - it's a lovely looking piece and with the larger diameter and magnifying date window a much more practical Airman - I love the 12 on top but as both John and Dennis say - would have liked the lockable bezel. One of those 100 has my name on it! Hope they're not too expensive! I did my first trip as Captain today however - so a good reason for a nice new Airman!


Well done on the Captain appointment :-!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

That's what I like (hopefully not to sound too snobby)...a watch made for the purist and limited to very small numbers.


----------



## uktrailmonster (Nov 18, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> That's what I like (hopefully not to sound too snobby)...a watch made for the purist and limited to very small numbers.


No, I guess it's a niche market. Oh well, at least I'm now glad I didn't wait for it 

What's the deal with the 12 at the top? Is that to make it even more difficult to work out what time it is?? ;-)


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats guys - now I _really_ have to start earning my living! It will be nice doing that knowing I have one of only a hundred limited edition Airman on my wrist though!

Now, what to do with my 18:think:

In response to uktrailmoster - 12 at the top is just a different presentation that more closely follows the natural progression of the sun as the day advances - Sun at 'High Noon' corresponding to the 12 at the top of the dial and the middle of the night - sun at its lowest corresponding to the 24 mark at the bottom of the dial - the day begins somewhere in the left hand portion of the watch and literally progresses clockwise round the dial.


----------



## John Alden (Jan 26, 2007)

First of all, I want to credit Katherina Brechbuhler at Glycine for listening to her customer base and acting on this "Voice of Customer". They've responded to the market place's demands for a larger purist Airman which is good news for many. 

Whifferdill, like you, I've been thinking about my Airman 18 and what to do. At this point I've decided to keep the 18 and pass on the Airman Special and here's why: for me, the size is certainly the best part of the Special but that's about it. Don't get me wrong, it is a great watch with size and looks. But...if the current recommended price holds, it is almost twice what I paid for my new Airman 18:-(...and I realize it's the limited edition factor which is driving the price difference. I like the Airman 18 because it is closer to the original Airman w/the trapezoid date window, second crown (even if it's more for looks), 24 hour at the top, etc. To me it wears larger than a 38mm and I'm happy with it. 

My ideal is a hommage to the original Airman complete w/two crowns, trapezoid date window, 24 hour on top, no cyclops and a solid caseback- in short, the original only in a larger size. Understanding Glycine can't be everything to everyone, the Special is a great response but I'm waiting for my ideal...which may be a long wait.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

John Alden said:


> First of all, I want to credit Katherina Brechbuhler at Glycine for listening to her customer base and acting on this "Voice of Customer". They've responded to the market place's demands for a larger purist Airman which is good news for many.
> 
> I like the Airman 18 because it is closer to the original Airman w/the trapezoid date window, second crown (even if it's more for looks), 24 hour at the top, etc. To me it wears larger than a 38mm and I'm happy with it.


I agree - the 18 is a beautiful little watch and very close to the original - I have grown used to the size too and enjoy the change from wearing my larger watches - I like it so much I might just take the 'double hit' and keep it for travel as well as going for the Special II - to me this new watch is just a more practical option to me for my work - especially with the magnifying date window - I had speculated to myself that they might produce a 'new Special' and was hoping for that particular feature - I would have preferred the locking bezel and wouldn't have minded the 24 on top, but this watch for me fits the bill - it's come along at just the right time! It's the perfect kind of watch that _is_ something just that little bit special to mark what is for me, a milestone in my career.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree with sentiments expressed here, but want to be sure we're comparing apples to apples. I know you'd like to see a modern, larger Airman 1, but I do like the new Special II for its faithfulness to the original Special model...
The lack of crown logo on the dial, the 12 on top, the triangle markers, the square date window, and the cyclops magnifier are all found on the original Specials (although the magnifier is not found on all). Notice the similarities...


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> I agree with sentiments expressed here, but want to be sure we're comparing apples to apples. I know you'd like to see a modern, lerger Airman 1, but I do like the new Special II for its faithfulness to the original Special model...
> The lack of crown logo on the dial, the 12 on top, the triangle markers, the square date window, and the cyclops magnifier are all found on the original Specials (although the magnifier is not found on all). Notice the similarities...


:-!


----------



## uktrailmonster (Nov 18, 2007)

whifferdill said:


> In response to uktrailmoster - 12 at the top is just a different presentation that more closely follows the natural progression of the sun as the day advances - Sun at 'High Noon' corresponding to the 12 at the top of the dial and the middle of the night - sun at its lowest corresponding to the 24 mark at the bottom of the dial - the day begins somewhere in the left hand portion of the watch and literally progresses clockwise round the dial.


I like it, that makes perfect sense and thanks for the explanation. In your position I'd be tempted to sell the 18 and maybe replace it with something completely different. I think the 18 and this special edition are far too similar for it to make much sense owning both.

For me, the 18 works really well as a compact sports watch on the rubber strap and an understated travel / dress watch on the leather strap.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

uktrailmonster said:


> I like it, that makes perfect sense and thanks for the explanation. In your position I'd be tempted to sell the 18 and maybe replace it with something completely different. I think the 18 and this special edition are far too similar for it to make much sense owning both.


Yes - I have come to that conclusion - though it is tempting to keep it ( one with 24 on top and 'vintage' bezel - one 12 on top and modern bezel ).

I have just paid for my order and am told the watch should be with me in 2 - 3 weeks:-! The price came in under some of the prices quoted here at just over £900 on the bracelet and with additional rubber strap ( also getting the leather thrown in ) so it's worked out at not a lot more than I paid for my 18 and very reasonable for a unique watch with a genuine aviation lineage and history and limited to just 100 world - wide!

Hopefully I'll get a good price for the 18 and claw some of that outlay back - anyone want to buy an Airman 18 in excellent condition?;-)


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

I have just picked up my Airman Special II from The Watch Gallery in London :-! I was feeling a bit under the weather so didn't stay long, but thanks to Liam for showing me around. As has already been noted the Special II is an Airman 2000 with retro dial and hands, limited edition number engraved on the side, display back with the now common engraved rotor with aeroplane logo. The bezel engraving looks slightly different to the Airman 2000 and it also feels as if it has been tightened up and is harder to turn than the 2000. Looks very nice and is the *PERFECT SIZE* for an Airman! I have just got to re-tune my brain to read a 12-on-top 24 hour dial!

The bracelet is the standard Airman 2000 bracelet with a single deployant "diver's style" clasp, this style of clasp whilst not as refined as the double pusher double deployant style on other models is very secure. The double deployant looks good but has a habit of coming undone, this baby isn't going anywhere! I hope Glycine continue to use secure single deployant "diver style" clasps for it's tool watches i.e. Airman, Combat and Lagunare - not everyone sits at a desk!

Pictures tomorrow :roll:


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! Very nice! Congrats John!

I always wanted a Airman 2000m with 24h hand. And this one has it all!!!

LE 100 pieces? How much is the current retailed priced?:roll:


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Jacky the guide price is CHF2000 - word of warning they are being rationed as there are only 100 being made, the UK quota for example was 3 watches!


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

John Theobald said:


> Jacky the guide price is CHF2000 - word of warning they are being rationed as there are only 100 being made, the UK quota for example was 3 watches!


CHF 2000?:think:

OMG! 3 only in UK???:-x

Let me guess the 3 owners:

1. John Theobald
2. Gordon Brown
3. David Beckham.

I got it all correct eh?:-d


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

John,
Congrats for pulling the trigger! :-!

Can't wait for you IRL pictures. 

/joakim


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

A quick picture taken a short time ago, more when I get the chance


----------



## snorkeler (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice, great size! I really like 12 on top :-!


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

The Airman Special reborn!

Really good looking!

Congrats, may it get many days as a wristpal.

/joakim


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice, John!
I love that dial...and the hands too with the white tips.
The bezel looks maybe deeper engraved than the 2000.
I look forward to more pics when you get the chance :-!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks all, a couple more pics


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow - great pictures John - a fine puchase choice too, if you do't mind me saying! it looks stunning 'in the flesh' - can't wait to get mine - should be in this coming week.

Tell me - can the clasp be used to extend the bracelet? I'd like to wear it on a bracelet, but have to wear an immersion suit when at work - they have thick neoprene wrist seals so I'd either have to wear the bracelet loose so it would fit over the suit, or use a strap - unless it is an extension clasp?

Thanks W!

It hasn't got a dive suit extension on the clasp just the usual adjustment holes, changing the bracelet will be easy though as it has drilled through lugs.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Last picture, the Airman Special II comes with an instruction leaflet reminiscent of the original Airman leaflets and a good quality leather strap.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

HI Ian,
I have four watches on bracelets at the moment...and I've been able to modify EVERY one of them to use the Seiko Marine Master clasp. Maybe the Airman 2000 bracelet can be modified this way also. If/when I get an Airman Special II I will be doing this mod and can let you know how it goes.
The MM clasp is instantly adjustable to about ten minute extended positions...it's a brilliant design that I use daily (even without the Mustang Suit). You can get these clasps for around $75 at chronograph.com. It's the best clasp ever.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Something unusual about the dial was pointed out to me by a fellow Airman owner .... anyone spotted it?


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

John Theobald said:


> Something unusual about the dial was pointed out to me by a fellow Airman owner .... anyone spotted it?


Gee John, are you trying to make me lose my sleep?:-d I've been staring at it for the past 30 mins and cannot spot any unusual thing on the dial. o|


----------



## snorkeler (Sep 17, 2006)

Triangles at top and bottom of dial?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

snorkeler said:


> Triangles at top and bottom of dial?


Nope! They are consistent with the 1950's Airman which this dial is a homage to.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Thisd is maybe the first dial I've seen that says "SWISS MADE SL" on the bottom, for SuperLuminova...Is that it?
Question John...
Is the dial matt black, satin black, or glossy black?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Dennis Smith said:


> Thisd is maybe the first dial I've seen that says "SWISS MADE SL" on the bottom, for SuperLuminova...Is that it?
> Question John...
> Is the dial matt black, satin black, or glossy black?


Nope, the SWISS MADE SL has been on other dials and it has nothing to do with the sheen of the dial.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks to Dennis for the info on the clasp - guess I'll wear it on a strap for work ( I've had a 22mm velcro specially ordered from gasgasbones in fact! ) - love the pictures and I think the rest of this week is going to drag!

re the dial - is it that the 'Special' is at the bottom, above the AUTOMATIC rather than at the top below the 'Airman' ?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

whifferdill said:


> re the dial - is it that the 'Special' is at the bottom, above the AUTOMATIC rather than at the top below the 'Airman' ?


No 

A clue .... The Airman 46 Special also had this but the Airman 46 didn't


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

Like Snorkler said, the triangles at the 12 and 24. Also I will add that there are markers on every hours, tiny lume dots inbetween the sticks. Right?

Also it has a cyclop? Right?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

watchboy said:


> Like Snorkler said, the triangles at the 12 and 24. Also I will add that there are markers on every hours, tiny lume dots inbetween the sticks. Right?
> 
> Also it has a cyclop? Right?


No, it's much more subtle than that :-d


----------



## snorkeler (Sep 17, 2006)

the 60 and 30 on the triangles?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

snorkeler said:


> the 60 and 30 on the triangles?


No No No :-d that's all been done before .... it's something subtle and unusual


----------



## snorkeler (Sep 17, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH, the suspense is killing me :-d :-d :-d


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

John Theobald said:


> No No No :-d that's all been done before .... it's something subtle and unusual


Probably not that subtle - but is it the red 12?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

NO :-d


----------



## Grootmokum (Jan 11, 2008)

The size of the caracters in "Airman" and "Special" compared to the word "Glycine"??


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

Diffrent text on the dial?

Original dial says:
"Glycine\Airman\Special" on the top half and "Automatic\Antimagnetic" on the lower half of the dial. 

The remake dial says:
"Glycine\Airman" and "Special II\Automatic".


Or are you are thinking about the white square around the date?

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## aai (Mar 7, 2006)

just came home from Marrakesh
so first congratulations on this great homage John!!

as for the only difference:

the *60* sec and *30* sec indication number is only there when triangle an uneven dots are used

as in the old days
http://home.kpnplanet.nl/[email protected]/frames/pics/glycine1-8/galairman11.jpg

andré

ps 
the only airman in marrakesh was mine vintage v ;-) 
lot's of fake watches though (not airmans)


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

All valid points gents but are they really unusual? The answer is the number 7 printed on the dial .... the Special II and the 46 Special have different 7's to all the other Airman :-d


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Ah yes - no 'hook'

Man, now that _is_ subtle!

More pictures please John - obviously just to illustrate the above:-d


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

John Theobald said:


> All valid points gents but are they really unusual? The answer is the number 7 printed on the dial .... the Special II and the 46 Special have different 7's to all the other Airman :-d


John,

You've got sharp eyes. :-!

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

jo.st said:


> John,
> 
> You've got sharp eyes. :-!
> 
> ...


It wasn't me it was a member over on RLT who spotted it b-)


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Separate question...
What is the sheen of the dial...matt, satin, or gloss?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Dennis Smith said:


> Separate question...
> What is the sheen of the dial...matt, satin, or gloss?


Dennis it is difficult to say exactly .... it's not gloss that's for sure, it may be matt with a bit of texture it certianly isn't a "flat" colour.

You can perhaps see the effect of this fine texture in the picture below and also if you download this hi-res image from Glycine http://www.glycine-watch.ch/uploadfiles/10012T.jpg


----------



## Grootmokum (Jan 11, 2008)

John Theobald said:


> All valid points gents but are they really unusual? The answer is the number 7 printed on the dial .... the Special II and the 46 Special have different 7's to all the other Airman :-d


Ah.. the hookless 7.....like on my Airman-3 (shown below).
That's why I did'nt see it


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

:-! So it's not as unusual as I first thought!

Interesting that it is on the Airman Quartz and isn't seen again till the Airman 46 Special!


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> HI Ian,
> I have four watches on bracelets at the moment...and I've been able to modify EVERY one of them to use the Seiko Marine Master clasp. Maybe the Airman 2000 bracelet can be modified this way also. If/when I get an Airman Special II I will be doing this mod and can let you know how it goes.
> The MM clasp is instantly adjustable to about ten minute extended positions...it's a brilliant design that I use daily (even without the Mustang Suit). You can get these clasps for around $75 at chronograph.com. It's the best clasp ever.


Hi Dennis - sounds like what I'm after - any pictures with it in operation?


----------



## snorkeler (Sep 17, 2006)

Very cool! (I am such a nerd :-d)


----------



## Nicke (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi there. A swede and new at this forum I just wanted to say *hi* and let the world know that I also got my hands on this beauty:



















And the Airman Special II goes great with my grand old gentleman:








(Now at the watch doctor for some well deserved TLC)


----------



## Grootmokum (Jan 11, 2008)

Grattis Nicke! She is beautiful.

About the "grandfather": So even some of the Oldies had the seven without a hook?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Nicke!

The 7 get's even more interesting :-d

Here's my old'un it has what looks like half a hook :-s


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Great pictures and a lovely pair of Airman watches Nicke!

Mine is with the AD ready to be posted - I have to call tomorrow with my wrist size for the bracelet adjustment - I have to say - the wait is not being made any easier seeing the great photos of the new Special on this thread! It is a stunning watch.


----------



## Grootmokum (Jan 11, 2008)

John Theobald said:


> Welcome to the forum Nicke!
> 
> The 7 get's even more interesting :-d


Yes, the 7 is interesting indeed.

And Nickes new watch is.............

*nr 7 *!!!!! / 100


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are a couple shots of the extension half-out and fully out. As you can see, it is adjustable to about ten positions, and extends on the thumb side of the clasp (the opposite side of most diver's extensions).


----------



## Nicke (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi and thank's. Please have patience with a new beginer...but whats with this hook on 7 :-s



John Theobald said:


> Welcome to the forum Nicke!
> 
> The 7 get's even more interesting :-d
> 
> Here's my old'un it has what looks like half a hook :-s


----------



## Grootmokum (Jan 11, 2008)

Nicke said:


> Hi and thank's. Please have patience with a new beginer...but whats with this hook on 7 :-s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> Here are a couple shots of the extension half-out and fully out. As you can see, it is adjustable to about ten positions, and extends on the thumb side of the clasp (the opposite side of most diver's extensions).


Thanks Dennis - much appreciated. I can't _quite _make out how it works, but I get the idea - Keep me posted when you do your conversion on the Special II!

PS. Just spoken with my AD and the watch will be with me tomorrow!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

The extension is on the left side of the picture. It can come out when you hyper extend the fliplock mechanism. I was very pleasantly surprised that my new titanium-Duratect Citizen Promaster also has a very clever and even more attractive diver's extension instantly adjustable to three positions.
Werner just put in my order for the Special II, and Glycine told him that including my order, they are now completely sold out of the Special II's ! Not surprising, I guess, with only 100.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> Werner just put in my order for the Special II, and Glycine told him that including my order, they are now completely sold out of the Special II's ! Not surprising, I guess, with only 100.


Sounds like you got in just in time! Glad you managed to get hold of one - really something special IMO - I'll post pics when mine arrives.

So when's the first Glycine Airman owners hook up then?:-d


----------



## Jerry Stamps (Feb 12, 2006)

John, is the bracelet on the Airman Special II nice and solid or somewhat flimsy in the clasp area like the Airman 2000?

Jerry (thudguy)


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Jerry Stamps said:


> John, is the bracelet on the Airman Special II nice and solid or somewhat flimsy in the clasp area like the Airman 2000?
> 
> Jerry (thudguy)


Same as the 2000 Jerry.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Well - it's arrived! Number 98 / 100 - looks just like John's.:-d

I'll post pics over the weekend as I have people staying just now. Suffice to say it doesn't disappoint and exudes quality - I Love it! It seems _huge_ compared with the 18, and in the flesh they are quite different watches. It wears quite big due to the large dial and nice low profile and the bracelet is very comfortable. This one is a real winner for me.:-!

All the best


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

whifferdill said:


> Well - it's arrived! Number 98 / 100 - looks just like John's.:-d
> 
> I'll post pics over the weekend as I have people staying just now. Suffice to say it doesn't disappoint and exudes quality - I Love it! It seems _huge_ compared with the 18, and in the flesh they are quite different watches. It wears quite big due to the large dial and nice low profile and the bracelet is very comfortable. This one is a real winner for me.:-!
> 
> All the best


Great news :-!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, that's one of the reasons I'm looking forward to the "II"...I wore a 2000 for years, and simply loved the proportions. It's a decent size (42mm)...which is not too small and not to huge. At the same time it's a fairly thin watch (I think 11mm) which allows it to be very comfortable on the wrist and gives it a classy look.
Congrats!
I look forward to your pics!


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Well - here's a few pics of my own Glycine Airman Special II along with a few impressions.










The watch came in the usual Glycine high quality hardwood presentation box with a strap changing tool and good quality leather strap. The watch itself exudes quality and is very nicely finished with great attention to detail and a well thought out design - this is a watch that Glycine have really considered I feel - responding to the calls from customers and incorporating the best of modern watch attributes in a package that clearly displays historic lineage - I personally love it!










It wears best IMO, on the bracelet - which is very comfortable and light weight and of high quality. Mine is shown with a custom made Velcro strap in the pics here as I broke the end of my spring bar removal tool trying all the various straps I have for it! Annoying! I'm waiting for a replacement.










Personally I don't like the red stitching in the leather strap ( co-ordinated with the red 12 on the dial ) and the leather isn't as soft or subtle as the white stitched calf-skin strap that came with my 18 - so this one will be living in the bracelet and velcro strap mostly for me.

The watch wears larger than its 42mm IMO due to its large, flat dial and low profile but it works for me on my 7.5 '' wrist and the above features are what makes this a more practical watch overall - the added diameter and cyclops means that this is an _easy_ watch to read, enhanced by the great design of dial and hands.










The low profile of 11.5mm makes it non bulky and less prone to door frame bashing than most watches of this diameter and as Dennis has mentioned, adds to the overall sense of 'class' of this piece.










It's shown below next to the smaller Airman 18 for comparison. However - the size difference in person is much more apparent than can be seen from this shot.










In summary - this is a very practically sized, high quality, collectable ( only 100 made ) , modern watch with the unique characteristics of the Airman line. It incorporates modern watch technology and ruggedness with a high finish that shows off its historic roots with pride and accuracy. A truly modern Airman in a beautiful presentation that pays tribute to the original Airman watches of the 50s and 60s. It's a real keeper:-!


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

I was hooked on the idea of the Vintage V when I first learned about it, until I discovered the size. It sounds like Glycine hit a home run with the Special II model, and it's disappointing to hear how limited the run is.

Any recommendations as to where I might source one of these?

*Update*

Placed an order with an AD whose website claim they have one in stock! 

Seems to me like this is one of those "get one before they disappear", so hopefully I'll be joining the Special II club soon.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Check all the dealers to see if they have any in stock...Glycine ran out long ago so they're all in private or dealers' hands. At the same time, post "WTB" (want to buy) ads in the various watch forum Sales Corners.


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

I've pulled the trigger and have one inbound, eager to see what number it is. I've also placed an order for one of Ted Su's Kevlar straps. Hoping that they're a pretty awesome combination.

On the subject of straps, one overlooked feature is the exposed pin holes. I can't think of any of my pricier watches with this feature, which will make swapping straps a breeze. 

Does the Special II have AR coating? Haven't seen any mention of it so far.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

CONGRATS!
I don't think there's any AR coating.
I love the drilled through lugs as well. Rolex used to do this on their sport watches and I thought it was the best thing since sliced bread...But Rolex doesn't do it anymore (I can't imagine why they stopped doing this).
Let us know what number you get so we can add you to the registry on top of the page.


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

Received my Airman Special this morning. Here's some initial thoughts.


 The bracelet / case finish is muted rather than shiny. This helps keep the watch low-profile and probably has benefits in military environments (reduced reflections).
 The bracelet is light and comfortable. The clasp feels secure and is easy to adjust quickly with paperclip or similar.
 I tried on the added leather band w/red stitching. Not my cup of tea. Draws a lot of attention and feels almost too "showy" for the watch.
 In the process of switching bands, I managed to snap off the pin-pusher end of the supplied tool. Recommend paperclip instead.
 The dial is a little overwhelming at first with the 24h and min markers. I'd argue that the inner minute markers (5/10/15/etc) are unecessary. I use the lumed indices as my indicators instead.
 The sapphire magnifier has already turned one head on the street - a young asian businessman - who likely thought it was a rolex sub or explorer. For my use, I've found that to read the date requires I raise and turn my wrist. In comparison, my non-magnifier watches are readable when my hand is wresting on the desk - aka when typing. To summarise - it's difficult to discreetly check the date - an exaggerated movement is required.
 The reduced height of the watch (compared to say, my Sinn 103 at 16.5mm) is appreciated.
 The 24h bezel is a little stiff to turn, but if you only need to set it rarely, that same stiffness will keep it in place and accurate.
 Lume seems bright and clear. Hope it survives the 3am test.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the purchase ncb!

Some useful observations there - the date window does have a bit of reflection, so needs a bit of wrist turning to see the number/s properly in indoor, office type lighting. I also broke the pusher head from the supplied tool within days of getting it! I've had some crown issues with mine too, which is being rectified this month by Glycine under warranty, but aside from that, I'm very happy with the watch and still wear it exclusively as my work watch - I haven't seen anything better for my needs and I'm pretty confidant this watch will be with me for my whole career.


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

Update after a few days use.

Slowly but surely getting used to reading time at a glance. Getting the correct minute readout takes a few extra moments as I translate between the different indices. Lume worked well last night when the office lights cut out at 9pm. 

I was a (initially) a little disappointed with the muted polish, but I've come to appreciate it, especially compared to the fashion watches that are all shine and no substance. 

The easily-adjustable bracelet has turned out to be really useful. Seems I'm in-between link sizes, so I tend to adjust the bracelet at midday (bigger) and evening (smaller) as my wrist size changes. Takes a paperclip and 10-15 seconds.

Waiting on a few new kevlar straps to try on it, will update with photos down the track.


----------

